# First day of class?



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

What's the first day of class usually like? Do you have to do any work, get out early, or just sit around and talk for the entire time?


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

It varies. All of the above are possibilities.


----------



## marenubium87 (Jan 11, 2009)

My experience is that most teachers do the intro/syllabus/rules/regulations thing the first 10-20 minutes... pretty tedious stuff after the first few times you hear it. After that, it varies. Some teachers let out early, others jump right into the material. The option that I've never experienced is the sitting around for the whole hour and not doing anything one.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Yeah definitly the welcome to class 101! speech, and the course outlines/grading scheme/expectations. Then usually a reeeeeeallllllly broad intro to the topic which is so simple that it wouldn't even be on the first midterm. Then we get let out a little early.

I've never had the sit around and chat first day, and I hope I never do. I don't see why they would, unless you are in a really small class. If you have at least 40 people in your class, I'd doubt that would happen.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

Thanks for the info. I was really trying to just get a heads up because my first day was actually today, lol. We got right into it in my math class and my english class was a lot more boring with the teacher just going on about what he expects, etc.. I'm actually dreading tomorrow because that's my first day of public speaking. I can imagine we're going to have to get up and tell everyone about ourselves. :afr


----------



## HustleRose (Jun 19, 2009)

My first day of college was pretty short considering I was only taking one class, but from I what I recall, everyone introduced themselves to the class (including the prof.), and received/discussed the syllabus.


----------



## marenubium87 (Jan 11, 2009)

I've had a couple of writing classes where we had to introduce ourselves, and of all things, an economics class. I guess they're afraid that we won't be smart enough to form study groups when the material gets hard or something, heh.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

It depends on the level of the course. Nearly every 300 level course I've taken started with the prof briefly going over the syllabus, and then going straight into the material (we're expected to bring the book). My classics teachers even want the beginning of the assigned book translated by the first day of class (this is mainly because nobody takes a 300 level classics course unless they're majoring in the subject).

200 and 100 levels usually involve going over the syllabus and then and "intro lecture" or just let out right after. Some 100 levels do that stupid high school "let's introduce ourselves!" nonsense (the smaller ones, obviously).


----------



## milo001 (Nov 26, 2008)

i had to do introduction in the class like primary school kids.it makes me nervous as hell.i couldn't muttered the words out my mind just went blank all of the sudden.


----------



## Snow Bunny (Jan 28, 2009)

In one of my classes we had to talk in a group of about 3 of us, then stand up and tell everyone about one of the people in the group. And my memory's awful!
I got his course wrong, he had to prompt me to tell me how many siblings he had since I got that wrong too then I completely forgot where he was from. Which was stupid because he had an Irish accent, he was Ireland!!
But actually the class found it pretty funny so it was all good.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

I don't know the exact date. I know that the A level results day is on the 20th. Enrollment is on the 1st of September. I think actual classes start in mid-Spetember. 

Yay, this summer holiday is my longest ever... 2.5 months! 

first day is usually pretty uneventful, though. Just getting to know each other. I usually hate it.


----------



## kenny87 (Feb 22, 2009)

first days are the easiest, its just a normal introduction and maybe some jokingly easy work at the end. Always been like that for me.


----------



## JFmtl (Dec 23, 2008)

Depends in what class you are and what level of studies you are. For example, in Cegep, in most course, all we did was the class introductions, reading the Plan de cours (syllabus), check out the number of exams and semester work, then we left when that was over.

In university, it's different. We go over the syllabus and intro for maybe 30 mins, then we start the course itself (we are expected to have read the needed documentation prior to the class).


----------



## namastecadet (May 14, 2009)

i hate the first day of class! i always try my hardest to avoid it. i start going to class on the second day/period or later. for some reason the first day freaks me out... the newness of everything is overwhelming, your not shure who's in the class, your expected to take time and pick out your "best" outfit/clothes, you can't be late... when i eventually start class, i just pretend that I was just added to the class. sometimes it kind of sucks because i miss important information.... like the syllabus.


----------

